# How did you meet your SO?



## rustytheboyrobot (Nov 20, 2013)

How did you meet your partner?


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

I played in a wedding band hired for her cousin's wedding. 1978....I dated her then couple years. Life took us different directions. We married each other 2010.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

We met at work. Cordial, but never met outside the office, for 6 years when we were sent on an out of town assignment together. Waiting for FedEx the next day put us in the hotel bar at 2PM, one thing led to another, that was 28 years ago. (We still work together, have hot sex and drink too much, but just don’t combine them.)


----------



## rustytheboyrobot (Nov 20, 2013)

TJW said:


> I played in a wedding band hired for her cousin's wedding. 1978....I dated her then couple years. Life took us different directions. We married each other 2010.


What instrument did you play?

How did you reconnect?

Do you think your marriage will stand the test of time?


----------



## rustytheboyrobot (Nov 20, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> We met at work. Cordial, but never met outside the office, for 6 years when we were sent on an out of town assignment together. Waiting for FedEx the next day put us in the hotel bar at 2PM, one thing led to another, that was 28 years ago. (We still work together, have hot sex and drink too much, but just don’t combine them.)


A workplace romance! The folks I meet in current year tell me they are too scared. But I did meet my first love at the workplace, and lost my V card from there. Does work still set your routine? Or have you both found a way to get around that, and be together without work there first?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

rustytheboyrobot said:


> Does work still set your routine?


Not sure what you mean. Well, yes, but no more so than any other employeed people. 605 alarm MO-FR. 



rustytheboyrobot said:


> Or have you both found a way to get around that, and be together without work there first?


It’s the family business, so it’s always “there”, but we’re OK with going in a half hour later tomorrow because <euphemism>.


----------



## RubyRing (Jun 13, 2016)

rustytheboyrobot said:


> How did you meet your partner?


I met my husband on match.com.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Blind date set up by a friend of mine. Never saw her before that night.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I put a message on Compuserve looking for someone to read a book I was writing to teach newbies how to program in C++.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Spied on her when she took her clothes off to subath. I was 12 and she was 23.

8 years later, she came back through town, saw me and about 6 hours later she took off her clothes again and put that cute body to some serious use.

We are into our 28th year, two kids and two grandkids and still in love.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

tech-novelist said:


> I put a message on Compuserve looking for someone to read a book I was writing to teach newbies how to program in C++.


Geek love!!! Awesome!:grin2:


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> I was 12 and she was 23.


Not quite the same age diff, but I think I was 14 and she 20 when we first met. She said (now) she liked my ass, what a perv. I’m not complaining, and she still digs it.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

We met when I was applying for a summer job at college. He asked me out, we went from there.............


----------



## rustytheboyrobot (Nov 20, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Spied on her when she took her clothes off to subath. I was 12 and she was 23.
> 
> 8 years later, she came back through town, saw me and about 6 hours later she took off her clothes again and put that cute body to some serious use.
> 
> We are into our 28th year, two kids and two grandkids and still in love.


How horrible


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Work -- my wife was my departments' secretary. We just became really great friends, and there you go. 30+ years later.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Met my wife in a bar. My Mom told me I'd never meet a nice girl in a bar. I thought she was wrong, 30 years later I'm not so sure.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Met on a Christian dating site. First contact on the Tuesday, first phone call Thursday, first meeting Saturday. Married after 9 months, and still very much in love 14 years later.


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

[QUOTE - Met my wife in a bar. My Mom told me I'd never meet a nice girl in a bar. I thought she was wrong, 30 years later I'm not so sure - QUOTE]

You were in the bar too.
Do women find nice guys in bars? 

I did, and I would hope my husband still thinks of me as a nice girl. 
27 years together now.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Decided to completely change my life,decided to move to a small town,started having a house built before I even got there and bought an apartment to live in while the house was being built.
On the FIRST day in the new town I went for an early morning walk and seen a woman cleaning the window of her business.
We’re married now.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Met my wife in a bar. My Mom told me I'd never meet a nice girl in a bar. I thought she was wrong, 30 years later I'm not so sure.


This sounds ominous. 
Any more problems with the god crowd?


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> Decided to completely change my life,decided to move to a small town,started having a house built before I even got there and bought an apartment to live in while the house was being built.
> On the FIRST day in the new town I went for an early morning walk and seen a woman cleaning the window of her business.
> We’re married now.


You took your sweet time about it @Andy1001, seven years dating before you tied the knot?


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

My wife was a student in a class I taught.

Wait. That sounds creepy. I was teaching a class on "WordPerfect" (before Microsoft Word took over the word processing market). She was one of the professionals that attended the class. She's actually older than me.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

rustytheboyrobot said:


> A workplace romance! The folks I meet in current year tell me they are too scared. But I did meet my first love at the workplace, and lost my V card from there. Does work still set your routine? Or have you both found a way to get around that, and be together without work there first?


Don't piss in your water pond. 
Don't poop where you eat. 

These sayings exist for a reason. A decent job is hard to find and I wouldn't risk getting fired or having to quit over a workplace romance gone wrong. There are plenty of potential spouses out there, so why take the chance?

To answer your question, I met my first husband through a school friend after my family moved to her city. She dated him, then she dated his best friend, then she introduced him to me so I'd know someone else in the area. We casually dated, I got accidentally pregnant, we "did the right thing", the marriage was a dumpster fire, 6 years later we divorced.

I met my DH and love of my life at a Goth club/bar. It's a long story, but my school friend M drifted out of my life and then got back in touch. He introduced me to a few people he knew. One of them, B, said we absolutely had to go to this club that had been around since forever and was a local institution. First trip to the club, M met J and introduced me to J. A few months later, J met DH and introduced me to DH. A few months after that, DH and I were planning a future. 19 years later and here we are.



Rubix Cubed said:


> Met my wife in a bar. My Mom told me I'd never meet a nice girl in a bar. I thought she was wrong, 30 years later I'm not so sure.


Eh, "nice" girls are overrated. I am NOT a "nice" girl. I am intelligent, passionate, loyal, territorial, protective, generous to those who I think deserve help, work hard and play hard. I swear like a sailor, I break things down to their simplest form and will say things other people hesitate to say. I can occasionally get fisty, but typically only in self defense or to defend someone I love. I will absolutely ruin, if not shank, anyone who messes with my DH or my family (including pets). So, I'm not "nice". I am pragmatic, effective, and I get **** done. 



Diana7 said:


> Met on a Christian dating site. First contact on the Tuesday, first phone call Thursday, first meeting Saturday. Married after 9 months, and still very much in love 14 years later.


My dearest friend met her 2nd husband online playing a game. They got to chatting and were surprised to learn they lived near each other. Dated, had a baby, got married. Unfortunately, he was seriously mentally ill and a pro at covering it up. He became violent, he had multiple affairs, he treated her and her kids wonderfully one day and horribly the next. Eventually, he took his own life.

Dearest friend met her fiance online, too. They met on POF (Plenty of Fish or Plenty of Freaks, whichever you prefer :laugh: ) and began dating nearly about 10 years ago. They've been living together about 9 years now, blended their families, blended their finances, bought a house and got a couple dogs, so she's finally agreed to marry him. 



Robbie1234 said:


> You took your sweet time about it @Andy1001, seven years dating before you tied the knot?


That's nothing! My parents were engaged for 18 years when mom passed away. 18 years! Dad asked, she answered, there was a ring, but they never actually got married.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*XW#1 - through mutual friends while on a Colorado ski trip.

XW#2(RSXW) - through a dating website called Matchmaker Houston.

Which only goes to prove that you can meet cheaters damned near everywhere!*


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Met my first wife at a frat party in college. Met my second online - match.com.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I met my husband on Plenty of Freaks. 

It took POF for me to meet someone who lived literally 2 miles away from me. LOL.


----------



## BigDigg (Jan 11, 2018)

Officially met my wife in college through a friend hanging out when she inquired on my black painted nails that I let some cute girl at my job paint for some bizarre reason. Scratch that - i know exactly why i let her paint them 

Unofficially we met ~6mo. earlier at a fraternity/sorority mixer that neither of us particularly recall. But there's a picture we have that someone took of us together holding hands that night at that party so we must have hung out a bit. Was meant to be but just not the right time. To be young...lol.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Wife left. 
Found the hottest single chick in the OR where I worked.
Asked her out. She said yes. 
7 months later we are married.........I lie.
We not married, but it sure it one helluva gift my wife gave me by leaving!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I have a brother who’s a lot older than me. On his first day in school he was put sitting beside a little girl. 
They got married on her eighteenth birthday. Thirty three years later they are still together. 
He told me once that she was the only person he ever had sex with and never regretted missing out on other women.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

We were casual acquaintances when we were younger. Then, a few years ago, we both happened to be at the same large social event. We reconnected and began talking and the rest is history. Both of us had been married the for, and we were ready for the real thing again.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

A hot dance club in Texas. I was dating multiple women, out of college a few yrs, happy bachelor, farthest thing from my mind was finding a wife.

Four months later got hitched.

Two kids, two grands, 34 yrs, still happily married. 

My line in the sand was telling a woman I loved her. 
It was ok to sleep with many, see many multiple times but as long as I never said love you they never had a foundation to think things had long term expectations. 

If one says love you willynilly to new friends it takes away from the importance and true meaning of the word and what it represents. 

I believed it then, believe it now.

A little useless info free of charge 😉😉😉


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I met my SO on match.com. We chatted for a few days before agreeing to meet for early drinks. What was supposed to be a quick initial meeting turned into an hours-long drinks, dinner, coffee and dessert date that neither of us wanted to end. We've been together since - about 3.5 years now.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I met my husband on Plenty of Freaks.
> 
> It took POF for me to meet someone who lived literally 2 miles away from me. LOL.


I know at least 4 couples that met online through POF, Adult Friend Finder, or Yahoo in-game chats that found they lived within a few miles of each other. Of the 4 couples, 1 went down in truly epic flames and the other 3 are still together a decade or more later.



Andy1001 said:


> I have a brother who’s a lot older than me. On his first day in school he was put sitting beside a little girl.
> They got married on her eighteenth birthday. Thirty three years later they are still together.
> He told me once that she was the only person he ever had sex with and never regretted missing out on other women.


And that's why school attendance is so important, kids! 

"You have to go, Timmy! You don't want to miss meeting your future spouse, do you? You know you're short, dress weird, and smell funny. You're not exactly fully civilized, either. If you miss this one, no telling how long til you find someone who'll put up with you!"


----------



## cheapie (Aug 6, 2018)

We met while we were working at the same company - I was the accountant and he was the IT guy. We were friends at first, going out with all the other singles to happy hours, etc. I was seeing someone else (a rotten bastard) at the time. Well, my future husband waited quietly for a year and a half until I broke up with the other guy, and then basically stuck his foot in the door and refused to go away. I figured out that here was someone that wasn't just physically attracted to me, but cared how I felt and was interested in what I had to say. We had similar senses of humor, interests, values and goals. That helped me find the attraction that I hadn't seen at first. So we dated less than 6 months before getting engaged. (But had known each other as co workers and friends almost a year and a half before that). I left the company for another not long after we got engaged, due to downsizing, so we never worked at the same company as a married couple. (Although we did run a construction company on the side together at one point for a few years). We've known each other nearly 31 years, been a couple for 29, and will be married for 28 in May. One son in grad school who will be 24 in May. DH is 58 and retired, and I will be retiring in a couple of months when I turn 55.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I like many would be overly cautious about dating a woman met at work, at a job I cared about in this day and age.

I make sure to never have a female in my office with door closed, or at lunch without others, etc even now.

But some think it's fine, and hey that's ok.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

# 1 was new team cheerleader. I accidently crashed into her and after the game went to say sorry and make sure she was OK. She said it would take a lot more than a weak ass hit like that to hurt her. And we went from there.... Married 3 years later, had 2 kids.

# 2 met at a business convention/conference. She was a conference training presenter about corporate information security from the FBI perspective. I told her I had heard FBI was easy to bribe - how about getting a drink. She accepted.

Current squeeze met at a club that I was at to see a band play about a year ago. I knew/know the bass player - the drummer is her brother.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

On dating someone at work, it's good to be the boss. OK, boss's son at the time. Bonus points for dad tried to hit on her, she declined.

ETA: he hit on her well before we got together


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> This sounds ominous.
> Any more problems with the god crowd?


 So far so good. Still set on the terms from back then.
I guess that "ominousness" should be explained. After 30 years together the "nice" may have worn off, or it's possible my eyes weren't as open as they are now, either way I don't feel like a priority that's for damn sure.


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

Met my ex wife while doing some electrical work in her office building. She asked me to fix the heating system in her apartment and we started dating soon after. I should have left her in the cold. 
My new wife and I met at my friend's wedding, she was at the same table as me and we hit it off straight away.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I was 24yo living the single life in Denver when I met my exH. He was a security guard in my apartment complex, and I am a sucker for a man in a uniform and thought he was good looking. He asked me out and we lived together for 2 years before he asked me to marry him. I should have noticed he didn't particularly WANT to marry.  Oh well, I learned! 

After being divorced for several years, I met Dear Hubby online on a forum. I knew he existed for about a year but only wrote replies on this threads and moved along. Then one day I asked him what his username meant (it was a VERY unusual one, and I suspected it had a good story). To be honest, his intelligence piqued my interest--he was a witty writer and smarter than anyone I had ever met before or since. He was also a very kind and gentle man, and I enjoyed his calm, steady nature and pretty crazy sense of humor. He laughed EASILY! We met on my birthday, I moved to the coast to be with him, and we got married about a year later. Loved him dearly for almost 12 years.

After Dear Hubby passed, I sincerely thought "Well, I had the kind of love and marriage that most people only wish for--that doesn't happen twice!" so I was content to just be myself and live my own happy little life. I had met @Emerging Buddhist here on this forum, and somewhat like Dear Hubby, I knew he existed and replied to his threads, but we never once PMed or anything. I thought he was "a decent person," and I admired his kindness to his exW as they moved through their divorce...too often people give in to bitterness and resentment and he didn't. Anyway, we found that it was almost uncanny how much we have in common and how similarly we look at life. I can honestly we became best friends. Then I asked if he would like to be my "Guest" at my cousin's wedding (which was, ironically, about 30 minutes away from where he lives)...and the rest is history! I think love was in the air.  We are getting married this May.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Affaircare said:


> I was 24yo living the single life in Denver when I met my exH. He was a security guard in my apartment complex, and I am a sucker for a man in a uniform and thought he was good looking. He asked me out and we lived together for 2 years before he asked me to marry him. I should have noticed he didn't particularly WANT to marry.  Oh well, I learned!
> 
> After being divorced for several years, I met Dear Hubby online on a forum. I knew he existed for about a year but only wrote replies on this threads and moved along. Then one day I asked him what his username meant (it was a VERY unusual one, and I suspected it had a good story). To be honest, his intelligence piqued my interest--he was a witty writer and smarter than anyone I had ever met before or since. He was also a very kind and gentle man, and I enjoyed his calm, steady nature and pretty crazy sense of humor. He laughed EASILY! We met on my birthday, I moved to the coast to be with him, and we got married about a year later. Loved him dearly for almost 12 years.
> 
> After Dear Hubby passed, I sincerely thought "Well, I had the kind of love and marriage that most people only wish for--that doesn't happen twice!" so I was content to just be myself and live my own happy little life. I had met @Emerging Buddhist here on this forum, and somewhat like Dear Hubby, I knew he existed and replied to his threads, but we never once PMed or anything. I thought he was "a decent person," and I admired his kindness to his exW as they moved through their divorce...too often people give in to bitterness and resentment and he didn't. Anyway, we found that it was almost uncanny how much we have in common and how similarly we look at life. I can honestly we became best friends. Then I asked if he would like to be my "Guest" at my cousin's wedding (which was, ironically, about 30 minutes away from where he lives)...and the rest is history! I think love was iin the air.  We are getting married this May.


Congratulations. I wish you both all the happiness in the world.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> Congratulations. I wish you both all the happiness in the world.


I second that. She is such a sweetheart and I'm really happy she found love again.:smile2:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

We met at work on induction day.

As far as I was concerned it was love at first sight.

That was in 1989 and we are still together.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

This two will take some beating.
A guy I know was dating a woman for a couple of years and he decided to propose. He bought the ring from a jewelry store in NY and of course the clerk told him if it “didn’t suit” he could bring it back. 
Well it really didn’t suit because his beloved turned him down and then dumped him. When he brought the ring back the clerk was very kind to him and just returned his money without any fuss.She definitely struck a cord though because he went back a couple of times on one pretext or another and finally asked her out. 
They got engaged at Christmas.
It was a different ring I’d say. 

When I was an apprentice electrician one of the electricians got engaged and threw a party at a local bar. After the party some of us,including his fiancées father went back to his place. Suddenly he realized that his fiancée wasn’t there and after a few minutes he went back to the bar with his future fil to be and found his girl in the dj’s van having sex. A fight ensued and ended with the dj being brought to hospital and unbelievably the bride to be went with him. Until that night she had never met him. 
A couple of years later she married the prick.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> We met at work on induction day.
> 
> As far as I was concerned it was love at first sight.
> 
> That was in 1989 and we are still together.


Do they also have capacitance day and resistance day? >


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

How very analog 😊😊.

Throw in four diodes and the situation can be rectified!

Now that's funny right there!! 😁😁😁


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> How very analog 😊😊.
> 
> Throw in four diodes and the situation can be rectified!
> 
> Now that's funny right there!! 😁😁😁


Watt?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Boo........boo...not even Friday...


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Aw c'mon. 

The watt? really really closed the PLL.

hehehe


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Aw c'mon.
> 
> The watt? really really closed the PLL.
> 
> hehehe


Currently I have no other electrical jokes.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Tragically I could go on, but thankfully won't. 

If I had a dollar for every schematic I've drawn through the years and field repairs when did tech work it would fund an entire vacation overseas.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Tragically I could go on, but thankfully won't.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every schematic I've drawn through the years and field repairs when did tech work it would fund an entire vacation overseas.


I didn’t start the electrical jokes. 
Someone else LED the way. 
Hehehehehe.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

I was a driver, she was cashier. She got sassy with me so I went smart ass as went to walkout.
It made her laugh, her laugh got my attention. 

I honestly couldn't find that place again.Hadn't even paid attention to what town I was in.
3 weeks later pulling in to get coffee found it by accident. 
She was just getting off work.
Went to the all night diner next to where she worked drank coffe and talked for hours. It was 3 or 4 am when I pulled out. 
Got her number. 2 weeks later I called her to officially court!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Sigh. Avoid trigger time...

Summer of 1982, both in grad school, different majors. Grad School Gods decreed that research masters students must take the "Statistical Methods for Research" class. An utterly useless class for both of us as we both had plenty of statistics classes by then...

But, Cupid did his best and the awkward, long haired guy who spent way too much time in the data center and who could never explain WTF he's researching fell in love with the princess who was loaded, dressed like the star of "I dream of Jeanie", loved alcoholic beverages despite growing up in a theocracy, and also could never explain WTF she was researching.

We lasted for 35 years, 2 kids, 2 Master's, 2 PhD's, several moves, and 3 houses before separating in January 2018. Finalizing expected in April. We'd like to believe it was for the best.

If we ever make a movie, I have Selma Hayek in mind for her, and Kit Harrington for me


----------

